# RIP Star!



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

My fiance's sisters cat, who got run over tuesday night!
RIP star, you'll be sadly missed!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Poor cat.. sorry to hear that.. rip star


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP Star


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah its really bad, my fiances sister and her partner love their cats so much, I was just talking to her then and she was saying she feels to guilty cause she let her out!  and the other cats are really missing star aswell cause she was the funny one with lots of personailty.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

I love cats too,sorry to read about this


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Awww thanks, yeah they have been heartbroken she was a lovely cat!


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

sorry to hear your bad news  , it is horrible when that happens


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Got a kitty myself, Shadow (also known as Sir Shadsworth Crapalot) and I would be gutted if I lost him. Sympathies from me & mine to you and yours. God rest, Star.


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Awww thanks for the lovely replies everyone!!


----------

